# Chicken question



## Boxers (11 May 2015)

We have a cockerel, 4 chickens and 5 bantams.
They all have scaly leg mite.
I bought cream from Mole Country store together with mite powder and spray for their house.
Now the cream says to apply every 2-3 days, but not for how long! I read that the scales won't fall off until they moult and this could take a year.
So how do I know if the mites have gone?
We have creamed their legs 3 times at 3 day intervals. How many more times should I do it? It's a right pain trying to catch them!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (11 May 2015)

I use Harkers Harka Mectin - couple of drops on the back of the neck, much easier than cream on the legs. Just be careful about egg withdrawal. Much less hassle than cream.


----------



## Clodagh (11 May 2015)

Remember that is not licsened for poultry, so should not be recoomended online. not saying I would use it! If you get ivermectin make sure you get the stronger one, the weak one only helps resistance. Sudocrem works well, once a week for 3 weeks. I do both, but don't eat any eggs for at least 7 days afterwards (ivermect, not sudocrem).


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 May 2015)

I used ivermectin on advice from the vet and it did knock it on the head. you must do it twice at two week intervals, as any mites in the environment can survive a month off the chook. You also should never eat a chicken treated with ivermectin.
If using a cream then weekly for a month (it can be very persistent). Even if using ivermectin I would still then use a barrier regularly. Sudocream/benzyl benzoate works well (and most sprays are watered down benzyl).


----------



## Boxers (14 May 2015)

We have creamed their legs now 4 times at 3 day intervals. Today I used sudocreme because the cream from Mole Valley has run out.

Do I need to throw eggs away while they have sudocreme on?


----------

